
Show HN: I created software for virtual standups - a007mr
https://usefocus.co/
======
a007mr
Founder here. As a team leader, I spend a lot of time on meetings and
understanding what's going on in the team. It's a demotivating thing. It takes
time and lots of meetings. And most employees don't like it too.

So I tried to make this process without meetings — only virtual, asynchronous,
and lightweight conversations. For the base, I got scrum standups with 3
simple questions: what did you do yesterday, what are you going to do today,
and what's the biggest obstacle. Everyone in the team spends only 5 minutes
per day to clarify current status and understands what's going on in the
company.

I built a web platform with a bot that creates the meetings on the schedule. I
used the MERN stack (Mongo, Express, React, Node.js) for it. I learned a lot
in the process, especially, how to create meetings automatically on the
schedule and how React works.

To be transparent, there are several standup bots exist on Slack. But
initially, I wanted to use more staff for team alignment and engagement like
weekly updates and employee recognition. It helps a team stay in sync without
meetings and work together better.

I haven't created all the staff what I wanted, but even at this stage, I think
this tool can help others as well, so please let me know if you have any
questions.

[1] Request early access: [https://usefocus.co/](https://usefocus.co/)

------
Ladyady
Looks like it's been... Repurposed?

